# To Those Of You Upset With The Quality Of The Thunderbolt...



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been thinking a lot about this phone since I bought it around release like a lot of the community did and we were early adopters for a new implementation of technology in American phones...the delay in the ota gb release was more a Verizon issue than a thunderbolt issue afaic as anyone who loved their phone enough to root it had gingerbread months prior to the ota...so I guess where I'm going with all of this...to those of you who are upset, what did you expect? I personally love my phone when it's running a fresh rom/kernel. I live for it, I spent three days trying to root my phone I was such a noob but since then I haven't looked back and I get 30mbps on a good day running a nice aosp just like any other nexus phone owner...the galaxy nexus will be dope but do I regret purchasing the tbolt? Absolutely not. The tight knit Dev community that slaves to get lte ported onto our phones is amazing (though i have no frame of reference) Will we have ics? From the look of things we may have a working version before the galaxy nexus is even released...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Here here. Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Did you just buy your Thunderbolt? If so that makes me feel better about not having teh nexus as well lol


----------



## daggy (Oct 9, 2011)

Amen! Long live the thunderbolt!


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dude my last five phones were treo both storm 1 and 2 Droid x and fascinate hell no! I don't regret buying this phone


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Did you just buy your Thunderbolt? If so that makes me feel better about not having teh nexus as well lol


No I bought it at release
Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## pandacrx (Aug 2, 2011)

totally agree


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

I wanted a Bionic but couldn't wait because I needed to get my wife on an unlimited plan before they went tiered. Glad I got what I got. Flashing custom roms is an addiction now that this community helps feed


----------



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

This is my first Android phone, and I have loved every minute of it.
I rooted after getting fed up with all the random reboots just after the first OTA.
So many great devs making great stuff for this phone!!


----------



## Shambala69 (Jul 11, 2011)

I first got into flashing with the WinMo Touch Pro 2 (my first flash baby....sniff, sniff) and couldn't wait to get into the Thunderbolt and I am glad I did! The TP2 was well supported but Thunderbolt support is unreal so much to the point that I am passing on these dual core and waiting till next year for some quad core goodness. Thanks to all the devs (especially Team BAMF)!


----------



## Nilius17 (Jul 15, 2011)

The Dev community is the only thing that has made this phone tolerable for me. I bought it right at launch and would have already sold it if not for CM7.


----------



## brizey (Jul 18, 2011)

z28 justin said:


> I wanted a Bionic but couldn't wait because I needed to get my wife on an unlimited plan before they went tiered. Glad I got what I got. Flashing custom roms is an addiction now that this community helps feed


Same story...and I am glad I did not wait. The Bionic is nice, but really not a significant upgrade, and certainly not worth missing unlimited data for. My timing was kind of luck...I started contracting on July 5 and needed to get my own phone after 10 years of BB's supplied by work, so I needed to get a new phone the week before unlimited went away. You get ripped by the big V if you do not get a high end phone since they don't reduce your rate despite the smaller subsidy, so my choices were pretty limited.


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

I also love my Thunderbolt, but plan to soon own the Nexus.

I bet when the Nexus releases things will get pretty quiet around here.... lol


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Nilius17 said:


> The Dev community is the only thing that has made this phone tolerable for me. I bought it right at launch and would have already sold it if not for CM7.


Tolerable? Seriously? You have some damn high standards. I came from a blackberry and this phone has been amazing. If you dislike it so much, go pay 700$ for the rezound or galaxy nexus. Lol not being mean but damn, this phone has been money well spent


----------



## Jasoraso (Jul 4, 2011)

Yesterday I went to check out the Razr and the Rezound, and left underwhelmed. My TB runs great! the Rezound was nice, but the only real upgrade to me would be the HD screen. The PPI on HD screen that is really nice. Didn't really feel different in my hand compared to the TB, although it is hard to get a real feel for that with the sensors and crap glued onto the back.

But, I'm enjoying the development ROM's here on the TB. Switching back and forth from Bamf, Skyraider, CM7, and going to try Eternity next.

I have an upgrade, but don't plan on using it now, unless there are major holdups on getting ICS (which it doesn't look like will be the case) or unless the GN is so amazing that I just have to get it.


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

For me its a love hate relationship with the TBOLT. I personally stopped upgrading/messing with after I installed dasBamf 1.8.6 which in my opinion is the only rom that pretty much does this phone justice. I am skipping gingerbread and waiting for an ICS Rom if any. 
I dont have anything against GB roms. Its just that none of the rom quite beat dasBamf 1.8.6.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

mobitote said:


> For me its a love hate relationship with the TBOLT. I personally stopped upgrading/messing with after I installed dasBamf 1.8.6 which in my opinion is the only rom that pretty much does this phone justice. I am skipping gingerbread and waiting for an ICS Rom if any.
> I dont have anything against GB roms. Its just that none of the rom quite beat dasBamf 1.8.6.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


But you have old out dated radio's?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

mobitote said:


> For me its a love hate relationship with the TBOLT. I personally stopped upgrading/messing with after I installed dasBamf 1.8.6 which in my opinion is the only rom that pretty much does this phone justice. I am skipping gingerbread and waiting for an ICS Rom if any.
> I dont have anything against GB roms. Its just that none of the rom quite beat dasBamf 1.8.6.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


How would you know if you never tried? Seems pretty presumptuous of you....

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

No I am not. And, as for radios I got the 906s radios, plus I have tried all the new gb roms none work as best as dasbamf 1.8.6 for me atleast.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## johnchad14 (Nov 4, 2011)

Even though I talk of getting rid of my thunderbolt, its the best phone I've used thus far on Verizon. My main annoyances are related to Verizon LTE technology in general at the moment. Really need those next gen LTE chips that hopefully don't suck juice at alarming rates!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Dude my last five phones were treo both storm 1 and 2 Droid x and fascinate hell no! I don't regret buying this phone


When you put it that way, you traded WAY up. I came from an OG Droid which was the closest thing to a Nexus as you could get wthout getting a nexus. Very open, with tonnes of dev support. I'm used to having endless options for ROMs but I was basically always on Cyanogen Mod.


----------



## Nilius17 (Jul 15, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Tolerable? Seriously? You have some damn high standards. I came from a blackberry and this phone has been amazing. If you dislike it so much, go pay 700 for the rezound or galaxy nexus. Lol not being mean but damn, this phone has been money well spent


Yes. Tolerable.

I guess coming from an iPhone I do have high standards, I expect better quality. That is what the title of the thread says right?

& no I don't dislike it that much, you obviously did not understand my post. If I disliked it that much I would spend 700 and go back to iPhone.

Money well spent to you and me are 2 different things. Congratulations on your BlackBerry upgrade.

Sent from my 5am5ung SGH-R225


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

MrKleen said:


> I also love my Thunderbolt, but plan to soon own the Nexus.
> 
> I bet when the Nexus releases things will get pretty quiet around here.... lol


I really doubt it. The phone is getting ICS support from 3 dev's right now and still getting a couple GB ROM updates every week. I think next summer may be when the support really starts slipping.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Nilius17 said:


> Yes. Tolerable.
> 
> I guess coming from an iPhone I do have high standards, I expect better quality. That is what the title of the thread says right?
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this.

I had a Moto Droid which had pretty nice build quality. Motorola is pretty well known for that, actually. Everything I had heard about HTC before I got my TB was great too so I jumped on it. Build quality isn't as nice as I expected. Feels a little cheap but damn that battery cover is a let down. The buttons aren't great either, but they still work so I can only complain so much.


----------



## drparty (Jul 27, 2011)

I actually bought the TBolt for $250 off eBay to grandfather in unlimited 4G data, holding off my upgrade for what I expected at the time to be a GSII. The only reason I got the TBolt vs the Charge was because it was super cheap for a phone that was practically brand new condition and I figured why not?

I was in for a really, really great surprise when I discover Rootzwiki and XDA. Once I got CM7 and a few BAMF roms to play with I've really become a huge fan of this phone. So much that I activated an iPhone 4 for about 4 days (borrowing my brothers for a few days) and couldn't handle it. Just too slow to do really simple things (like changing brightness settings or texting).

When I first got the phone it was just another Sense device, not terribly fast and not especially great form factor. But nowdays I've got it slightly overclocked, always have an extra battery handy and this thing is just incredibly powerful. I seriously do far more things on this than I ever imagined I would.

As others have stated before in this post, the developers are seriously to blame for the really great user experience of this phone. Without them it wouldn't be any different than other 4G phones. I hope to discover what the next "it" phone on VZW is, I'm assuming it'll be the Galaxy Nexus but regardless of what it is, I want to keep up with the dev community because this is just a fantastic phone because of the support.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread cleaned.

RootzWiki is not for arguments & insults.

Please review the Forum Rules & make sure that your posts abide by them. 
If anyone is incapable of respectful participation in this simple discussion I suggest you move along.


----------



## daveyhimself (Jul 20, 2011)

I really liked my Thunderbolt, the build of the device is excellent, I'm just disappointed with HTC releasing updates and kernel source so late. On top of the delays with the Thunderbolt, I'm still waiting on Honeycomb for my wife's HTC Flyer. I also had my heart set on buying the HTC Puccini when it was released and that turned out to be a $900 flop, they didn't even bother releasing a wifi only model.

I'll miss the Thunderbolt development community, but I won't regret trading my HTC devices for the Galaxy Nexus and Asus Transformer Prime.


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

I love my phone! I love this community! I am currently running SHIFTAO5P IC3. it's an ics based CM7 and I couldn't be happier. I was on bamf_forever_1.0.9 before that but just couldn't get good battery life no matter what i tried. Anyway, I do not regret this phone 

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

^its an ics based amalgamation of a lot of things...but its purely visual in terms of the ICSness for the most part..


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I agree with all of this.
> 
> I had a Moto Droid which had pretty nice build quality. Motorola is pretty well known for that, actually. Everything I had heard about HTC before I got my TB was great too so I jumped on it. Build quality isn't as nice as I expected. Feels a little cheap but damn that battery cover is a let down. The buttons aren't great either, but they still work so I can only complain so much.


is this a joke? wasnt what you expected? you could use this phone to beat somebody in a dark alley. and as far as the battery cover, i have had this phone since the day it came out and never had a phone cover or case on it and the battery cover looks brand new.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

meh


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

MrKleen said:


> I also love my Thunderbolt, but plan to soon own the Nexus.
> 
> I bet when the Nexus releases things will get pretty quiet around here.... lol


I'm getting one too. Right now have 3 lines. Tbolt..dinc ..d1....bout to be nexus ..tbolt...dinc . Nice lil lineup 

I will keep the tbolt theme work though but my woman has already agreed to inherit the bolt when the nex cones out


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

applesucks said:


> is this a joke? wasnt what you expected? you could use this phone to beat somebody in a dark alley. and as far as the battery cover, i have had this phone since the day it came out and never had a phone cover or case on it and the battery cover looks brand new.


Not a joke sir, don't be an tushy.

My battery cover looks brand new too. Fit and finish isn't all that great. I guess you've never had an over-the-top device? This isn't one. It isn't what *I *expected.

You know, let me explain this battery cover thing better. Flip your phone over and push on the top left corner right where those two holes are. I know mine isn't the only one that does that. Does it a bit on the other side too.

Don't get me wrong. It's a fine phone. With the new radios and CM7, it's damn good.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Not a joke sir, don't be an tushy.
> 
> My battery cover looks brand new too. Fit and finish isn't all that great. I guess you've never had an over-the-top device? This isn't one. It isn't what *I *expected.
> 
> ...


i pushed and nothing. was it supposed to do tricks? if so, then maybe i have a dud.

feel free to fill me in on some examples of over the top devices since i have been sheltered from them.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

applesucks said:


> i pushed and nothing. was it supposed to do tricks? if so, then maybe i have a dud.
> 
> feel free to fill me in on some examples of over the top devices since i have been sheltered from them.


My first thunderbolt was very solid. I loved it to death as is.my second a friend of mine has one with an odd battery door and the power button sucks but mine have both been solid. They are a bit hit and miss but I love my bbolt my first android phone loved the platform been rooing and putting custom rom's on my girlfriend and families devicesthem since before I had a phone


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

applesucks said:


> i pushed and nothing. was it supposed to do tricks? if so, then maybe i have a dud.
> 
> feel free to fill me in on some examples of over the top devices since i have been sheltered from them.


Again, I don't like how you're talking childish about this. Maybe you phone fits better than others. Wouldn't surprise me.

So, over-the-top devices....Do they have to be on VZW? Because they haven't gotten much recently. How about the Galaxy S II way back when it first came out in Europe? I haven't seen one myself but I've heard quite a lot of good about them. Back in the day, the Moto Droid was very, very good. It didn't age well and wouldn't keep up today, but when it came out it was a better than anything else at the time.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Again, I don't like how you're talking childish about this. Maybe you phone fits better than others. Wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> So, over-the-top devices....Do they have to be on VZW? Because they haven't gotten much recently. How about the Galaxy S II way back when it first came out in Europe? I haven't seen one myself but I've heard quite a lot of good about them. Back in the day, the Moto Droid was very, very good. It didn't age well and wouldn't keep up today, but when it came out it was a better than anything else at the time.


haha, dont like it huh? let me extend my apologies.

no, i never said it had to be VZW. So your examples was a phone that JUST came out in the US and the Moto Droid that you yourself said didnt age well. 
awesome list bro. haha


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Although my moto Droid was heavy and felt solid I had one keyboard crap out and another the screen quit. And when I pressed on the battery cover it went orc orc like a seal or walrus. So I think it can be scratched off the good build quality list.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

applesucks said:


> haha, dont like it huh? let me extend my apologies.
> 
> no, i never said it had to be VZW. So your examples was a phone that JUST came out in the US and the Moto Droid that you yourself said didnt age well.
> awesome list bro. haha


The galaxy phones have crappy updates I waited a year and a half to get froyo on mine lol!

rockin' dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

It's really a terrible phone, especially at the introduction price... The D1 and launch DInc were both better devices quality wise and they both cost less. The 4g sometimes just drops out, the battery stinks, the screen doesn't seem to be gorilla glass.

The dev support has made this a decent phone, but a dev can't stop the kickstand from flaking off in a month. The D1 still works perfectly fine for everything i need now, there's no way my TB will have that kind of longevity. The thing that surprises me the most is that VZW is still selling this phone! I was just at the store and there it was, right next to the Rezound.

With that being said, it does have a decent screen, and it works well as a phone. Build quality sucks, but easy unlock + dev support kept me on board. Big props to the devs!


----------



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

Which Sense ROM has smooth scrolling like in AOSP? and how come smooth scrolling is so hard to find?

I'm on Liquid 3.0 for some time now, need a change. Can't seem to find good tmobile themes either.


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

nocoast said:


> ^its an ics based amalgamation of a lot of things...but its purely visual in terms of the ICSness for the most part..


Yep

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

UNC said:


> It's really a terrible phone, especially at the introduction price... The D1 and launch DInc were both better devices quality wise and they both cost less. The 4g sometimes just drops out, the battery stinks, the screen doesn't seem to be gorilla glass.
> 
> The dev support has made this a decent phone, but a dev can't stop the kickstand from flaking off in a month. The D1 still works perfectly fine for everything i need now, there's no way my TB will have that kind of longevity. The thing that surprises me the most is that VZW is still selling this phone! I was just at the store and there it was, right next to the Rezound.
> 
> With that being said, it does have a decent screen, and it works well as a phone. Build quality sucks, but easy unlock + dev support kept me on board. Big props to the devs!


Kickstand flaking? It amazes me some of the stuff people cry about. Yeah, mine flaked and i scraped it all off and like it better like that. And what does "doesn't seem to be gorilla glass" mean? Are you saying the companies involved are lying? Apparently your phone is in a harsh environment. Ever heard of screen protectors? Just sayin.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

applesucks said:


> Kickstand flaking? It amazes me some of the stuff people cry about. Yeah, mine flaked and i scraped it all off and like it better like that. And what does "doesn't seem to be gorilla glass" mean? Are you saying the companies involved are lying? Apparently your phone is in a harsh environment. Ever heard of screen protectors? Just sayin.


+1, this phone is a tank dude. What do you do to yours? Mine is in perfect shape, perfectly running order, and could beat someone to death with it. The build on this phone is heavy duty. You people are crazy lol

I could beat someone and stream a movie at the same time haha


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah i can sadly say that my phone has been dropped, literally thrown across the street and smashed on while riding my bike and all it has are a few exterior blemishes...


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

nocoast said:


> yeah i can sadly say that my phone has been dropped, literally thrown across the street and smashed on while riding my bike and all it has are a few exterior blemishes...


I have babied mine I guess. It looks brand new. Had a case and screen protector from day one.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> yeah i can sadly say that my phone has been dropped, literally thrown across the street and smashed on while riding my bike and all it has are a few exterior blemishes...


all i have ever had on mine is a Skinomi screen protector and has like one little scratch under the kickstand.

click on ever phone in forums and you'll find people female dogging about something. it just proves that you cant make people happy. most people will still find something to Female Dog about.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> I could beat someone and stream a movie at the same time haha


+1 I literally LOL'd


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

Great OP and comments after. For it being The Original LTE device, and shipped with a factory locked bootloader, my tbolt has come a very long way. Like most, was waiting for the Bionic (came from the OG Droid), but Moto holding it up had me say screw it. Only thing I don't like about my phone in particular is that it doesn't like AOSP Roms :/ but Sense is the best manufacturer's UI IMO, so I'm cool with keeping it Sensed. Running Eternity right now, love the tweaks that are made to it









Sent from my SpaN Tbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

i'm satisfied with my tbolt for now which is mostly due to the great dev community, specifically team bamf.

my displeasure stems from a GB update that took 7 months to push when GB was listed as the shipping OS. i can deal with being on my second tbolt because my first constantly rebooted itself.

the negatives greatly outweigh the positives of this phone though. i think the community's ultimate opinion will largely depend on whether or not it receives ICS. i feel the phone will be passed over because there hasn't been any strong indication thus far that this phone has the full support of HTC and VZW.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

nhat said:


> i'm satisfied with my tbolt for now which is mostly due to the great dev community, specifically team bamf.
> 
> my displeasure stems from a GB update that took 7 months to push when GB was listed as the shipping OS. i can deal with being on my second tbolt because my first constantly rebooted itself.
> 
> the negatives greatly outweigh the positives of this phone though. i think the community's ultimate opinion will largely depend on whether or not it receives ICS. i feel the phone will be passed over because there hasn't been any strong indication thus far that this phone has the full support of HTC and VZW.


your only displeasure you list is the length of time it took them to put GB out, which technically has nothing to do with the phone, but then you say the negatives greatly outweigh the positives? that makes absolutely no sense. And ICS is a major version upgrade. i'd be real surprised it would get it with the amount of time it has already been out. but i couldnt disagree with you more about the negatives "greatly" outweigh the positives. is it perfect? no. but i no way feel the negative out way the positives at the very least. i mean if you really feel that way then why in the hell do you still have the phone? sell the thing and get some much superior product.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I love my thunderbolt, Is it a perfect device, hell no. But I wasn't expecting it to be, I expected it to be a good all around device that would get better with Dev support, and it was just that.

With all that being said I'm still getting a Galaxy Nexus on launch day


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> I love my thunderbolt, Is it a perfect device, hell no. But I wasn't expecting it to be, I expected it to be a good all around device that would get better with Dev support, and it was just that.
> 
> With all that being said I'm still getting a Galaxy Nexus on launch day


All of this.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

applesucks said:


> i mean if you really feel that way then why in the hell do you still have the phone? sell the thing and get some much superior product.


until this month, what other phone on VZW was worth buying? the dx2? bionic? charge? fascinate? revolution? i like the tbolt more than all of those but that's a subpar line-up of android phones compared to what other carriers were offering. i bought the tbolt because it was the best of what was available at the time on VZW. my droid's screen dying forced my hand, otherwise i'd still be using it while waiting for this current crop of phones (razr, rezound, nexus).

luckily for me, i have an upgrade available and the gnexus is right around the corner. the razr and rezound don't interest me at all even though they're the cream of the crop.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## stolenphot0 (Jun 20, 2011)

nocoast said:


> yeah i can sadly say that my phone has been dropped, literally thrown across the street and smashed on while riding my bike and all it has are a few exterior blemishes...


Sounds like what happened to my Magic. Screen protector saved the "glass". Put the battery back in and fired it up. My wife uses it now as a AT&T Prepay while I have the Tbolt. I came from a DX and while I still love the DX, it doesn't compete with the Tbolt except maybe in the weight category. I bought it used to get unlimited data plan locked in and to have 4G (needed an excuse to tell my wife). I was leaning towards buying the Nexus outright after Christmas but with ICS coming to the Tbolt I'll be happy with it until my upgrade next summer. I used Th3ory ROMS up until Vicious and crew got MIUI running. I won't be switching anytime soon unless I kill this phone.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

nhat said:


> until this month, what other phone on VZW was worth buying? the dx2? bionic? charge? fascinate? revolution? i like the tbolt more than all of those but that's a subpar line-up of android phones compared to what other carriers were offering. i bought the tbolt because it was the best of what was available at the time on VZW. my droid's screen dying forced my hand, otherwise i'd still be using it while waiting for this current crop of phones (razr, rezound, nexus).
> 
> luckily for me, i have an upgrade available and the gnexus is right around the corner. the razr and rezound don't interest me at all even though they're the cream of the crop.


well, I think the consensus it talking about phones in general. not just verizon phones. so go ahead and say what other phones that are on diff carriers that came out at the same time that are better than the bolt.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

applesucks said:


> well, I think the consensus it talking about phones in general. not just verizon phones. so go ahead and say what other phones that are on diff carriers that came out at the same time that are better than the bolt.


samsung/google nexus s
samsung galaxy s
htc sensation
lg/t-mobile g2x

i'd rather have the sensation over the tbolt, the g2x over the revolution, the galaxy s or nexus s over the charge.


----------

